# Anyone make a homemade bale blind?



## FeartheBeard (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm bored at work and surfing the interweb checking out bale blinds and they sure look nice. I'm sure they're quite effective in the field as well. I like everything about them but the price. Has anyone ever built their own? If so how much did you save by doing so and possibly what materials and how difficult was it to make? 

Thanks 

Jeff


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

There are several previous threads on hay bale blind builds if you do a search. I have a few links to refer back to for future use. I think they are ingenious and kind of cool. Please post your process and results if you move forward.


----------



## gunnerengle (Aug 11, 2016)

Made this myself

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## gunnerengle (Aug 11, 2016)

Used nonbiodegradable erosion control blanket over heavy mil black tarp. Had local upholstery shop see the blanket and tarp together

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## hickterr86 (Jun 23, 2016)

Following


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Spent about $170 on mine. They are pretty simple to build. Only took me about 10 hours or so. Worked awesome on my foodplot last fall


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

Hey Hewi.....can I come over and play??? :wink:


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Sure thing!!


----------



## gunnerengle (Aug 11, 2016)

Found more photos of it on my fb. This will put up and tear down 15 min. All the 2x4 have a metal tab on them. They slide into female tab on the wall. Six 1/2" carriage bolts hold the two support boards on each wall. They make the wall solid. Take bolts out plywood folds up. Every thing fits on the trailer from my first pic.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## gunnerengle (Aug 11, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle m (Nov 19, 2013)

Interesting ideas guys


----------



## Clink (Aug 21, 2016)

Does not have to be pretty!


----------



## gunnerengle (Aug 11, 2016)

It doesn't have to be ugly

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jhedelen (Dec 16, 2015)

Great ideas!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bearlee (Dec 24, 2009)

I just made one out of 3 cattle panels and 4 2X4's a roll of black plastic, a tarp, 2 rolls of erosion control mating some fence staples, screws, wire, bailing twine and duct tape
it took a while to figure out some concepts, but once done it came together like a charm but was time consuming.


----------



## dlehnert (Dec 17, 2014)

These are great ideas, I will have to try building my own


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

*hay bale*

here are a couple pics of mine. I use concrete wire for the round part and you can cut down on all the wood I've seen in the pic above. all you need is two pieces on the top. Make a big square, round off the top of a 4x8 sheet of plywood, use the concrete wire for the shape.














you can make the windows as big as you want. I eventually made them bigger than what I show in the pic


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

and these blinds are sweet, they literally walk right up to them and don't even look at you. I killed a doe the day i put it out. she walked out, 24 yards from the blind and never looked it once. UNREAL. this was a cut corn field too...not another bale out there.....


----------



## gunnerengle (Aug 11, 2016)

The reason the one has wood above is so it can be taken apart to be pulled into public land by hand and put up. Every piece pops out and in no tools required. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rembrandt1 (Mar 6, 2005)

Made from electrical conduit and cattle panels.


----------



## gunnerengle (Aug 11, 2016)

Rembrandt1 said:


> Made from electrical conduit and cattle panels.


Very nice 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## commonfolksoutdoors (Jan 31, 2010)

Rembrandt, do you have the build specs/materials list on yours? This is something I would really be interested in building.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bendnsend (Apr 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miguy53 (Sep 6, 2018)

All very nice, just finished mine


----------



## BLHOOV9817 (Aug 23, 2018)

I attempted to make one once but was unsuccessful. I like the ideas on this thread though


----------



## kzz1king (Jan 21, 2007)

About what diameter are you making them? Would like to make one for goose hunting . Would need to make a flip open top.
Wayne


----------



## 1old buck (Jun 23, 2018)

My grand dad hid one of his stills in something like these.


----------



## Hilton17144 (Jan 17, 2018)

Awesome idea


----------



## muleman027 (Aug 24, 2015)

Good post,gonna try my hand at building one of these


----------



## Tannertmx85 (Feb 26, 2018)

Cool idea


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colebro123 (Nov 14, 2018)

That’s Impressive


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WAG10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Really nice build!


----------

